# Looking for beautiful music - New to Classical



## smfo00 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey everyone, 

I have recently gotten into Classical Music but have found that my current taste is paticular and decently hard to catagorize - for me at least. I notice that I generally like to listen to Music from the Romantic Era, I find it a little more ease to understand and follow. 

Here is a small selection of Music that I have found has touched me in a most profound way. I would really like some help finding more music that has similar elements to these listed below....... I realize this is not an Opera forum but I figured I would throw Nessum Dorma in just incase someone had other suggestions in regard to Opera. Thanks so much everyone.

The first movement of "Moonlight Sonata"
"Fur Elise" 
Pathetique - Piano Sonata in C
Nessum Dorma


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Dont worry we enjoy Opera here too.

I like to see classical music and listen to them as whole pieces rather than indiviudal movements. So maybe the first things for you to do are to listen to the entire Moonlight sonata, and maybe watch (on dvd perhaps) the entire of Puccinis Turandot (Nesun Dorma is taken from here)


----------



## smfo00 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thats a good suggestion. However, I have listened to the whole of Turandot and found that I only really enjoyed Nessum Dorma.... I really am only looking for stand alone pieces that can be listened to, and enjoyed, out of context. Show stoppers are, I guess, what I am after here.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

emiellucifuge said:


> I like to see classical music and listen to them as whole pieces rather than indiviudal movements. So maybe the first things for you to do are to listen to the entire Moonlight sonata, and maybe watch (on dvd perhaps) the entire of Puccinis Turandot (Nesun Dorma is taken from here)


The only one good advice possible.

When someone new to classical music asks for recommendations and gives few famous pieces as examples of what he likes - giving him another bunch of famous pieces is like taking him away from chance to became real listener.

"Listen to entire works that include those pieces you mentioned" - this is the ulitmate answer for every question like this one. There is no other way to get into classical music.

Amen.


----------



## smfo00 (Nov 15, 2009)

I understand that it is best to listen to the entire works to become a real listener and I do value that opinion. However, I am asking only for single peices of a similar sound........ I do not wish to listen to entire works at the moment. So, if you don't help me with single pieces the chances of me listening to full works on my own - and in turn becoming a "real" listener - are probably going to be lessened.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Some similiar pieces that comes to my mind:



> Nessum Dorma









> Pathetique - Piano Sonata in C









> The first movement of "Moonlight Sonata"


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Classical purists hate the idea of compilation CDs but it looks like that's your best bet, eg:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/100-Classical-Hits-Various-Artists/dp/B000026EST/ref=pd_sim_m_h__1
(5 CDs for a fiver, cheap indeed)

If you get really into some excerpts hopefully you'll find yourself wanting to hear them in their proper context.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

bassClef said:


> Classical purists hate the idea of compilation CDs but it looks like that's your best bet, eg:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/100-Classical-Hits-Various-Artists/dp/B000026EST/ref=pd_sim_m_h__1
> (5 CDs for a fiver, cheap indeed)
> ...


I'll second ths suggestion. That CD looks like it covers all the bases for someone trying to get into classical.

I'd say Rachmaninoff's Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini and Debussy's Suite Bergamasque would be the kind of thing you'd like, but try out Albeniz' Iberia suite and Stanley Myers' Cavatina. Oh and anything by Stockhausen and Varese.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Argus said:


> Oh and anything by Stockhausen and Varese.


Hmm... be nice


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

smfo00 said:


> Pathetique - Piano Sonata in C


I'm assuming you mean the 2nd movement of this, since it is really quite beautiful. Another beautiful piece is Gabriel Faure's Pavane, Op. 50:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I also think bassClef is on the right track, recommending that set of compilation cd's. It's probably a good as introduction as any. I can also recommend listening to your local classical radio station to further acquaint yourself with the broad array of styles and genres out there. To me, the joy of classical is the variety, and it's good to soak in as much of a wide range as possilbe from the outset. Don't restrict yourself to one era, be broad. I think that's also very important for a beginner...


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

That collection does have a reasonable cross section of classical music (opera included), and some decent soloists/orchestras.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I think you would like Chopins Nocturnes & Preludes - they are all very beautiful and as they are quite short pieces they are easy to listen to!.
If you dont want to listen to the whole piece you are probably better off getting "best of's" at this stage, well thats what I did when I was first getting into CM anyways, then as time goes on you will progress to wanting to hear music in its entirety - how about getting yourself a best of Beethoven and a best of Puccini?.
Get yourself some Naxos discs of the above music as they are inexpensive and in good sound + they offer the sort of "Best of" compilations I have mentioned - enjoy .


----------



## Joaf (Oct 22, 2009)

C71 said:


> I think you would like Chopins Nocturnes & Preludes - they are all very beautiful and as they are quite short pieces they are easy to listen to!.
> If you dont want to listen to the whole piece you are probably better off getting "best of's" at this stage, well thats what I did when I was first getting into CM anyways, then as time goes on you will progress to wanting to hear music in its entirety - how about getting yourself a best of Beethoven and a best of Puccini?.
> Get yourself some Naxos discs of the above music as they are inexpensive and in good sound + they offer the sort of "Best of" compilations I have mentioned - enjoy .


Good advice. My love of classical music came as a result of buying the 'best of' series. I have them all now except The Best of Montiverdi (which is on its way) and The Best of Lars Erik-Larsson (which is only available in Sweden). They are very good introductory albums.


----------



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

Since you appear to enjoy some of Beethoven's piano music, how about giving his piano concertos a try. The fifth is probably the easiest to start with, while my personal favourite is the fourth. Another very popular piano sonata by Beethoven is 'Aspassionata' - its often packaged with the moonlight and pathetique sonatas and it is sublime music. And then there is his Symphonies, which you are going to listen to one day whether you know it or not! They are compulsory listening for classical music lovers (Compulsory in the sense that I think they're awesome).

As for show-stoppers, here I can identify with you as I am a novice at listening to opera myself. A couple of examples are 'In the Depths of Temple' from the Pearl Fishers by Bizet, Con te Partiro (Time to say Goodbye), 'O Fortuna' from Carmina Burana by Carl Orff. There are some great Opera choruses too, such as 'March of the Hebrew Slaves' from Nabucco, by Verdi (I think). I can feel the glares now coming from the Opera lover's on this forum... please don't hurt me.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Dear classical newbie. Please understand that for the classical music aficionado the very idea of a compilation of edited "highlights" album is something seen as almost blasphemous. Yet I fully recognize that as someone just coming to classical music... and perhaps with a background mostly in pop music... jumping in a the deep end and attempting to grasp entire symphonies, concertos, or operas can seem overwhelming. Like many, I began with any number of compilations and built from there. What I would recommend is a number of compilations that are recorded by some of the best and most respected performers that won't seem something of an embarrassment years later:














































continued....


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

After you begin to gain some familiarity with these branch out into compilations of musical favorites from musical periods and compilations of music from single performers.










Look for recordings by major orchestras (New York Philharmonic, London Symphony, Berlin Philharmonic, The Vienna State Opera Orchestra, etc...) and top soloists. Look also for works on major (trustworthy) classical labels (EMI, Deutsche Grammophon, London, Decca, Chandos, Naxos, etc...) When in doubt, come here or to somewhere similar and ask those with experience for an opinion on a given recording or performer. Note that most of the works I posted here can be had quite inexpensively through Amazon.com (or the secondary sellers there) or some such dealers. I would also recommend you look into a book on the subject of classical music. I highly recommend this book:










The book is clearly written by a non-expert for non-experts, thus it avoids complex jargon and terms while explaining what these mean. It gives you a good introduction into the various classical forms, genre, styles, and historical periods and makes solid recommendations for the key works by the major composers. Most importantly... enjoy the journey of discovery. For those of us with far more experience we still thrill each time we discovery a marvelous "new" (to us) piece of music. You now have a whole unexplored universe before you. Enjoy.


----------



## Praine (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok, there's nothing wrong with compilations, but just make sure the works can be heard in their entirety, for God's sake!

Something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Classical-Masterworks/dp/B000KHYO7S

This is what I started with and I think that there is a great deal of value in there. You have some essential stuff in there, like Brahms' 3rd and 4th symphony and his second piano concerto. You've got your Mahler. You've got your Beethoven. You've got your Mendelssohn. You've got your foundation. And the recordings aren't half bad either.

Other than that, hang around these forums, read a lot, and LISTEN to a lot. Reconcile the other advice given to you and you should be off to a good start!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Ok, there's nothing wrong with compilations, but just make sure the works can be heard in their entirety, for God's sake!

Somehow I just don't imagine that the average person just tentatively beginning to explore classical music is about to shell out $139 for a big box set of 40 discs. Neither do I imagine that such a set would have much use further down the road if/when the person becomes more experienced. At that point you want specific recordings of the given repertoire. I certainly understand the push for listening to works in their entirety, but such is not going to happen with most newbies... the breadth of a Brahms or Mahler symphony can seem overwhelming to someone with little experience... as the OP admitted.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

If you really enjoy Romantic Period music, you should listen to Mozart's Vienna work. Pretty much the Amadeus soundtrack is a perfect introduction. Beethoven is one of those composers that I will tell you to just get as much as you can find. If I see a Beethoven sonata or concerto I haven't heard, I buy it.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

But.. but .. mozart is not a romantic!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

emiellucifuge said:


> But.. but .. mozart is not a romantic!


Though his later works where in the classical period, they have the same feel as Romantic music.

I am not saying they are like Beethoven's 3rd, but do seem like the beginnings of Beethoven's Romantic style.

A musical theorist would fully disagree with me, but I am going by what I hear.
The Overture of Don Giovanni feels very Romantic in the happier parts.

I classify the mood Romantic music as triumphant. Even when it becomes dark, the mood is triumphant.

Call me wrong, but that is how I see it. (that isn't written to be offensive either.) 

[Edit] this also solidifies what I said about Mozart's Late Work (Especially in the Don Giovanni Overture)

# A freedom in form and design; a more intense personal expression of emotion in which fantasy, imagination and a quest for adventure play an important part.
# Emphasis on lyrical, songlike melodies; adventurous modulation; richer harmonies, often chromatic, with striking use of discords.
# Denser, weightier textures with bold dramatic contrasts, exploring a wider range of pitch, dynamics and tone-colours.
# Expansion of the orchestra, sometimes to gigantic proportions; the invention of the valve system leads to development of the brass section whose weight and power often dominate the texture.
# Rich variety of types of piece, ranging from songs and fairly short piano pieces to huge musical canvasses with lengthy time-span structures with spectacular, dramatic, and dynamic climaxes.
# Closer links with other arts lead to a keener interest in programme music (programme symphony, symphonic poem, concert overture).
# Shape and unity brought to lengthy works by use of recurring themes (sometimes transformed/developed): idée fixe (Berlioz), thematic transformations (Liszt), Leitmotif (Wagner), motto theme.
# Greater technical virtuosity - especially from pianists, violinists and flautists.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Salieri=Innocent said:


> Though his later works where in the classical period, they have the same feel as Romantic music.
> 
> I am not saying they are like Beethoven's 3rd, but do seem like the beginnings of Beethoven's Romantic style.
> 
> ...


While there is divided opinion on whether Beethoven had "Romantic" style leanings in some of his music, it's unusual to see similar claims that Mozart's late works exhibited similar features. I think possibly some people may have a distorted opinion about the Classical Style - believing it to be generally prim and proper, orderly, jolly, non-passionate, with frequent use of bright major chords, etc - when in fact it isn't all like that.

I don't see anything of the Romantic Style in Mozart, and nor do I see much evidence of it in Beethoven either. Charles Rosen's Book "_The Classical Style_" is worth reading, in which he picks out Haydn, Mozart, and Beethoven as the doyens of that style. As I have said before on another thread, I consider that it was Schubert who took the biggest strides towards Romanticism, among the really great composers. For example, contrast his lieder with the kind of material written by Mozart, or even Beethoven, and it's totally different and well ahead in time.


----------

